
Facebook Updated Product Terms - Yhippa
https://www.facebook.com/business/m/one-sheeters/updated-product-and-technology-terms
======
jaredcwhite
Let me tell you, I didn't even know the "Custom Audience" ad feature even
existed on FB until yesterday. In fact I'd somehow missed seeing the ad
preferences screen entirely, so I spent some time on that yesterday looking at
all the data categories FB has put me in (rather terrifying in and of itself)
and saw the bit about "advertisers who submitted your contact information" or
whatever it says, and I was like WTF is this?

Here's what disturbs me so much about this — dozens and dozens (possibly
hundreds) of companies that were listed there for me I have _never_ interacted
with, many of which I'd never even heard of. So obviously these companies
purchased third-party email lists, which themselves might have been
purchased...who knows...the point is I never directly consented to any of
these companies having my email address. BUT, now that they do, they are able
to use those lists to target ads to me directly on FB. I consider that spam.
If I get unsolicited emails from marketers, that's spam. Therefore, if I see
unsolicited ads on FB due to them targeting me directly through my email (or
phone number?!), that's spam!

I feel like the vast majority of FB users, and possibly many of the current
critics of FB in the media or in government, aren't even talking about this
horrible spam problem. In my opinion, Custom Audience is simply evil and
should be obliterated from the FB ad platform.

~~~
eric_h
Holy shit. I knew about the custom audience feature (a company I used to work
for used it to target existing customers with promotions), but I had no idea
how many different companies have submitted presumably my email address to
target me.

The most surprising to me was numerous entries in that list from almost all of
the local state chapters of "Americans for Prosperity" (a David Koch and Karl
Rove production). I'm curious which list they used to get my email address.

------
vorpalhex
Going to reprint here for those that are shy about visiting the facebook.com
domain:

    
    
      Effective Date: May 25, 2018. To view the current Custom Audience Terms, click here
      
      Custom Audiences Terms
    
      Facebook’s custom audiences feature enables you to create an audience using your data such as email addresses and phone numbers. When using Facebook’s custom audiences feature, your data is locally hashed on your system before you upload and pass such data to Facebook to be used to create your custom audience (the “Hashed Data”). Without limiting any agreement between you and Facebook, by clicking “I accept,” passing to Facebook the Hashed Data, or using custom audiences or advertising, you agree to the following:
    
      You represent and warrant, without limiting anything in these terms, that you have all necessary rights and permissions and a lawful basis to disclose and use the Hashed Data in compliance with all applicable laws, regulations, and industry guidelines. If you are using a Facebook identifier to create a custom audience, you must have obtained the identifier directly from the data subject in compliance with these terms.
    
      If you are providing Hashed Data on behalf of an advertiser, you must upload the Hashed Data directly into the advertiser’s advertising accounts. You agree to use only that advertiser’s own data to create custom audiences and not to augment or supplement the data with other data except as expressly authorized by Facebook. You represent and warrant that you have the authority as agent to the advertiser to disclose and use such data on their behalf and will bind the advertiser to these terms.
    
      You represent and warrant that the Hashed Data does not relate to data about any individual who has exercised an option that you have, directly or indirectly, committed to honoring or provided to opt out of having that data disclosed and used by you or on your behalf for targeted advertising. To the extent an individual exercises such an opt-out after you have used data relating to that individual to create a custom audience, you will remove that data subject from the custom audience.
    
      You instruct Facebook to use the Hashed Data for the matching process. Facebook will not share the Hashed Data with third parties or other advertisers and will delete the Hashed Data promptly after the match process is complete. Facebook will maintain the confidentiality and security of the Hashed Data and the collection of Facebook User IDs that comprise the custom audience(s) created from your Hashed Data (“your custom audience(s)”), including by maintaining technical and physical safeguards that are designed to (a) protect the security and integrity of data while it is within Facebook's systems and (b) guard against the accidental or unauthorized access, use, alteration or disclosure of data within Facebook's systems.
    
      Facebook will not give access to or information about the custom audience(s) to third parties or other advertisers, use your custom audience(s) to append to the information we have about our users or build interest-based profiles, or use your custom audience(s) except to provide services to you, unless we have your permission or are required to do so by law.
    
      Facebook may modify, suspend or terminate access to, or discontinue the availability of, the custom audiences feature at any time. You may discontinue your use of the custom audiences feature at any time. You may delete your custom audience(s) from the Facebook system at any time through your account tools.
    
      You may not use the custom audiences feature unless you are an advertiser (or an agency acting on behalf of an advertiser), Ads API or Custom Audiences API partner, a data partner uploading an advertiser’s audience on behalf of that advertiser, or have obtained express, written permission from Facebook.
    
      You may not sell or transfer custom audiences, or authorize any third party to sell or transfer custom audiences.
    
      A note to EU and Swiss data controllers: To the extent the Hashed Data contains personal data relating to an individual who resides in the European Union or Switzerland, the parties acknowledge and agree that for purposes of creating the custom audiences, as described above, that you are the data controller in respect of such personal data, and you have instructed Facebook Ireland Limited to process such personal data on your behalf as your data processor pursuant to these terms and Facebook’s Data Processing Terms, which are incorporated herein by reference. You hereby acknowledge and agree that Facebook, Inc. may act as a sub-processor for and on behalf of Facebook Ireland Limited for the purpose of fulfilling Facebook Ireland Limited’s obligations under these Custom Audiences Terms. “Personal data,” “data controller,” and “data processor” in this paragraph have the meanings set out in the General Data Protection Regulation (Regulation (EU) 2016/679).
    
      These Custom Audiences Terms and, to the extent applicable, the Data Processing Terms, govern the provision by you of Hashed Data to us and your use of the custom audiences feature, and your use of custom audiences for advertising. They do not replace any terms applicable to your purchase of advertising inventory from Facebook (including but not limited to the Facebook Advertising Guidelines at https://www.facebook.com/ad_guidelines.php), and such terms will continue to apply to your ad campaigns targeted to your custom audience. The custom audiences feature is part of “Facebook” under Facebook’s Terms of Service (https://www.facebook.com/legal/terms, the “Terms”), and your use of the custom audiences feature (including your use of data) is deemed part of your use of, and actions on, “Facebook.” In the event of any express conflict between these Custom Audiences Terms and the Terms, these Custom Audiences Terms will govern solely with respect to your use of the custom audiences feature and solely to the extent of the conflict. Facebook reserves the right to monitor or audit your compliance with these terms and to update these terms from time to time.
    
      Last Modified April 4, 2018

~~~
craftyguy
And here it is without the annoying formatting that makes it very annoying to
read on mobile devices...

########################################################################################################

Effective Date: May 25, 2018. To view the current Custom Audience Terms, click
here

Custom Audiences Terms

Facebook’s custom audiences feature enables you to create an audience using
your data such as email addresses and phone numbers. When using Facebook’s
custom audiences feature, your data is locally hashed on your system before
you upload and pass such data to Facebook to be used to create your custom
audience (the “Hashed Data”). Without limiting any agreement between you and
Facebook, by clicking “I accept,” passing to Facebook the Hashed Data, or
using custom audiences or advertising, you agree to the following:

You represent and warrant, without limiting anything in these terms, that you
have all necessary rights and permissions and a lawful basis to disclose and
use the Hashed Data in compliance with all applicable laws, regulations, and
industry guidelines. If you are using a Facebook identifier to create a custom
audience, you must have obtained the identifier directly from the data subject
in compliance with these terms.

If you are providing Hashed Data on behalf of an advertiser, you must upload
the Hashed Data directly into the advertiser’s advertising accounts. You agree
to use only that advertiser’s own data to create custom audiences and not to
augment or supplement the data with other data except as expressly authorized
by Facebook. You represent and warrant that you have the authority as agent to
the advertiser to disclose and use such data on their behalf and will bind the
advertiser to these terms.

You represent and warrant that the Hashed Data does not relate to data about
any individual who has exercised an option that you have, directly or
indirectly, committed to honoring or provided to opt out of having that data
disclosed and used by you or on your behalf for targeted advertising. To the
extent an individual exercises such an opt-out after you have used data
relating to that individual to create a custom audience, you will remove that
data subject from the custom audience.

You instruct Facebook to use the Hashed Data for the matching process.
Facebook will not share the Hashed Data with third parties or other
advertisers and will delete the Hashed Data promptly after the match process
is complete. Facebook will maintain the confidentiality and security of the
Hashed Data and the collection of Facebook User IDs that comprise the custom
audience(s) created from your Hashed Data (“your custom audience(s)”),
including by maintaining technical and physical safeguards that are designed
to (a) protect the security and integrity of data while it is within
Facebook's systems and (b) guard against the accidental or unauthorized
access, use, alteration or disclosure of data within Facebook's systems.

Facebook will not give access to or information about the custom audience(s)
to third parties or other advertisers, use your custom audience(s) to append
to the information we have about our users or build interest-based profiles,
or use your custom audience(s) except to provide services to you, unless we
have your permission or are required to do so by law.

Facebook may modify, suspend or terminate access to, or discontinue the
availability of, the custom audiences feature at any time. You may discontinue
your use of the custom audiences feature at any time. You may delete your
custom audience(s) from the Facebook system at any time through your account
tools.

You may not use the custom audiences feature unless you are an advertiser (or
an agency acting on behalf of an advertiser), Ads API or Custom Audiences API
partner, a data partner uploading an advertiser’s audience on behalf of that
advertiser, or have obtained express, written permission from Facebook.

You may not sell or transfer custom audiences, or authorize any third party to
sell or transfer custom audiences.

A note to EU and Swiss data controllers: To the extent the Hashed Data
contains personal data relating to an individual who resides in the European
Union or Switzerland, the parties acknowledge and agree that for purposes of
creating the custom audiences, as described above, that you are the data
controller in respect of such personal data, and you have instructed Facebook
Ireland Limited to process such personal data on your behalf as your data
processor pursuant to these terms and Facebook’s Data Processing Terms, which
are incorporated herein by reference. You hereby acknowledge and agree that
Facebook, Inc. may act as a sub-processor for and on behalf of Facebook
Ireland Limited for the purpose of fulfilling Facebook Ireland Limited’s
obligations under these Custom Audiences Terms. “Personal data,” “data
controller,” and “data processor” in this paragraph have the meanings set out
in the General Data Protection Regulation (Regulation (EU) 2016/679).

These Custom Audiences Terms and, to the extent applicable, the Data
Processing Terms, govern the provision by you of Hashed Data to us and your
use of the custom audiences feature, and your use of custom audiences for
advertising. They do not replace any terms applicable to your purchase of
advertising inventory from Facebook (including but not limited to the Facebook
Advertising Guidelines at
[https://www.facebook.com/ad_guidelines.php](https://www.facebook.com/ad_guidelines.php)),
and such terms will continue to apply to your ad campaigns targeted to your
custom audience. The custom audiences feature is part of “Facebook” under
Facebook’s Terms of Service
([https://www.facebook.com/legal/terms](https://www.facebook.com/legal/terms),
the “Terms”), and your use of the custom audiences feature (including your use
of data) is deemed part of your use of, and actions on, “Facebook.” In the
event of any express conflict between these Custom Audiences Terms and the
Terms, these Custom Audiences Terms will govern solely with respect to your
use of the custom audiences feature and solely to the extent of the conflict.
Facebook reserves the right to monitor or audit your compliance with these
terms and to update these terms from time to time.

Last Modified April 4, 2018

~~~
vorpalhex
I'm never sure the best way to format this stuff on HN. Most other sites allow
you to "quote" content using the > character, but HN doesn't seem to have
support for that at all.

~~~
craftyguy
Yea HN seems to be one of the only sites that provides a way to post code
verbatim and not a way to make quoting stand out.

